# Acceptances



## robertish (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey all. the next two weeks I will be crapping myself on a minute by minute basis. It would be nice to do so in good company. ...
Anyone who gets acceptances or info an when we shopuld expect them should post here. 
To recap the info I've been told and found on this site ... NYU & USC seem to be shooting for a "no later than april 1" date. 
Columbia says they are shooting for a, no later than "the second week of April".
UCLA is still conducting interviews well into the first week of April and I have heard no word on their expected date of announcing acceptances yet.
I expect that means some of the lucky, no brainer, obvious choices for NYU and USC may be hearing as soon as the week after next. Tell us, the moment you hear. 
And also those are the four I applied to, but, if theres any other applicants who know on the response dates of AFI, or Florida or Austin, etc. etc. help fill in that collective knowledge gap.


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got an acceptance call from AFI for screenwriting.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 14, 2008)

I, too, just got an acceptance call from AFI for screenwriting. Now I am happy.

--Icarus


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations guys!!!!!!!

I am waiting to hear from AFI for Directing.

We shall seee!!!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you guys going to attend AFI now that you have been accepted?


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 14, 2008)

No idea, Bandar. I'm considering my options. 

(And by "considering my options," I, of course, mean "freaking out.")

--IA


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 14, 2008)

haha!  I'm really happy for you!  We've all been on this journey together...

can't wait to find out my decision on April 15th...


----------



## robertish (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 14, 2008)

pintobeans, Icarus, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I KNEW you'd get accepted, Icarus.

*can't stop grinning*


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been accepted to Chapman and American (in DC). I have an interview tomorrow with FSU. And I just got an email from Boston notifying me that admissions decisions have been mailed.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 14, 2008)

When did you get the email Bartleby? I applied to BU as well, but in film studies.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 14, 2008)

I got it earlier today, but I'm in Florida for my FSU interview. I don't know when it will arrive or I'll get to see it.


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 16, 2008)

hey pinto and icarus, 

congrats people - that's really exciting. 
When is the deadline for giving AFI the good ole yay or nay?


----------



## texasfilmguy (Mar 16, 2008)

I got accepted to AFI screenwriting on Friday as well. Icarus - what's your story? Apply anywhere else?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 16, 2008)

Just got home from Florida and my acceptance packet from Boston was waiting for me.

This makes me feel much, much better about the way my FSU interview went.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 16, 2008)

what do you mean it makes you feel that much better?  you did well?  i would like to know how you felt about that interview.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, all--

First, thanks to everyone who has sent their congrats. These forums rock hard. I mean, hell, they've saved me a small fortune on therapy bills alone. It almost feels like I have health insurance.

Birdman: I got no clue about AFI's deadline. Hopefully it's not before my scheduled trip to LA in early April. That would make me angry. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.

Texasfilmguy: I applied to UCLA and USC as well. My UCLA interview is on Saturday, and God only knows what goes on at USC. (If you want a good laugh, try calling the USC screenwriting department and asking a question.) Didn't you apply to Texas and--what, UCLA? Any news on either of those fronts?

--Icarus


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 17, 2008)

Icarus,

What are your school preferences as of now?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 17, 2008)

IA,

I didn't realize your application process was identical to mine last year...SW, those three.

Let me know if I can help you at all.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 17, 2008)

Getting accepted into BU made me feel better about my FSU interview because no matter how badly I might have thought I did, someone (BU) saw enough in my materials to deem me acceptable.


----------



## Vancer (Mar 17, 2008)

Bartleby- Are you accepted as a freshman or a graduate to Chapman? If you are an undergraduate, when did you get your letter? Did you check online?

This is what mine says for the Application Status:

The most recent status for your Chapman Application(s) is listed below:

Application Term:  Fall 2008
Program:  Film Production
Location:  Orange Campus
Application Status:  Please contact the Chapman University campus to which
you applied for information about your status.


Any thoughts?


----------



## placebo (Mar 17, 2008)

My updates: (MFA Screenwriting)

USC: No word
UCLA: No word
LMU: Accepted
Chapman: Accepted


----------



## BaldMan Pictures (Mar 17, 2008)

NCSA: Accepted (BFA Film)
USC: waiting to hear (BA Film Production)


----------



## texasfilmguy (Mar 18, 2008)

Icarus, 

I applied to 

AFI: Accepted
USC: No Word
Columbia: Interviewed already, waiting to hear
UT: Denied

UT was my first choice because I want to be in Austin, but thrilled I have AFI as an option. I missed the deadline for UCLA. 

What's your first choice?
Age? From?

We may be future fellows.  Don't know anyone who is applying to film schools this year.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 18, 2008)

I got accepted to BU as a graduate.

I think UT was probably my ideal choice, as well. For location. For the program. For the cost.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 18, 2008)

Texas,

Do you plan on attending AFI?


----------



## Qubert (Mar 18, 2008)

Bartleby, do you think you'll go to Chapman? It sounds like my dream school as they pay for your films and the weather is warm.


----------



## V2M (Mar 18, 2008)

I applied to (MFA Producing):

USC: denied
UCLA: no word
Chapman: interviewed


----------



## cabezon (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey V2M. Good luck with UCLA & Chapman. I've also applied to those schools (producing programs) I have an interview coming up with Alex Rose at Chapman. 

If you don't mind me asking. Who did you interview with? How was your interview? What kinds of things did you talk about?


----------



## V2M (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey cabezon,
I interviewed with her as well. I guess the interviews vary because mine was short, and I heard that others were longer. My undergrad is in film production, and I produced several short films, so we talked about my producing experiences; I mentioned what I want to produce feature-wise, and what other schools I'm applying to.  I think I was the last person in the day, and she was tired so it was fairly short. I know this sounds pretty generic, but nothing more specific comes to mind. Let me know if you want me elaborate on something. She also told me that I'm supposed to hear back 3-4 weeks after the interview. I'm also trying to go straight into the Conservatory (because of my undergrad major), so that probably affected the focus of the conversation as well. 
Thank you for your good luck wishes, and good luck with your applications as well.


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey V2M,

I'm sorry to hear about USC (best of luck with Chapman!).

Would you mind telling me when you got notification from USC Production? I was under the impression that they don't send out notifications until April.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 19, 2008)

Qubert: There is a strong chance I end up at Chapman. I'm trying to get some time out in California during April so I can go visit and make up my mind.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 19, 2008)

I was accepted into Cal Arts' two film programs - film/video as well as film directing - a few days ago!  Is anyone else going to the accepted students event?  

As for the others I haven't heard a thing which makes me a bit nervous, yet I don't really mind the wait and rejections just don't affect me like they used to.


----------



## big brother (Mar 19, 2008)

my sister was just admitted to nyu for directing. this was for the tisch program, NOT the singapore one.  she got a phone call.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 19, 2008)

im here to echo big brother,

i was called about 10 minutes ago and accepted for nyu's mfa directing program.

best,


----------



## Glenn Jason (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats, FL!! dang ... I wonder if this means that those who weren't called yet haven't been accepted?


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by Glenn Jason:
> congrats, FL!! dang ... I wonder if this means that those who weren't called yet haven't been accepted?



Yeah, what do you figure, guys?

NYU was the only program that wanted to interview me. I was hoping to get in so badly!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 19, 2008)

Louvons,

Which other programs did you apply to?


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> Louvons,
> 
> Which other programs did you apply to?



I applied to four schools total, wish I had done more, really.

NYU
Columbia
AFI
USC

After interviewing and touring at the campus in NYC, I kind of fell in love with Tisch. And they were the only program to express any interest.


----------



## V2M (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey maozbrown,

I got a generic UCS rejection letter on March 15th (I live on West coast).


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 19, 2008)

keep all hope open.  even if they are done calling people, there are 36 people accepted and there is more than likely a list of wait listers and not everyone who is offered admission is going to accept it.

keep your hopes up everyone, i wish you the best.


----------



## filmschoolorbust (Mar 19, 2008)

V2M you applied to the production division at USC?


----------



## robertish (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats FLFan. no call for me either, im equally heartbroke. did i remember right, were you hoping on good news from florida? do you think you'll take up tisch's offer?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 20, 2008)

Status update:

Rejected: Ohio University; University of Texas
Likely Rejected (not interviewed): UCLA, Columbia
Interviewed (decision pending): FSU
Decision Pending: USC
Accepted: Boston U, American U, Chapman


----------



## robertish (Mar 20, 2008)

to those waiting on tisch. just spoke with susan carnival, described conversation in the "interview offers post" looks grim to me


----------



## V2M (Mar 20, 2008)

filmschoolorbust,

I applied for producing.


----------



## robertish (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got accepted to Columbia!
and with a fellowship at that! My interview went well but I never thought I would get this kind of love! I am sincerely flipping out. 

Now the complicated question though ... they require a deciscion by April 9th. WTF am i supposed to do? I have an interview this saturday with UCLA! Does anyone have any clue when UCLA plans to get back to people by?!?!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2008)

You got your letter already????? Awwww, man I'm stressed now! Of course, you are closer to the campus than I am... Plus, maybe getting a fellowship helped speed up the process.... Argh! I want my letter too!


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 25, 2008)

Robertish

Did  you get a letter or a call?


----------



## wannabe2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Robertfish, the fellowship? Just tuition or with a stipend? I'm just gathering information for when I apply next year. I didn't even think about Columbia because FSConfidenctial said that they are not real generous with the aid.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 25, 2008)

I just posted in the AFI - ADVICE thread, but I got a letter of acceptance from AFI this past Saturday, for the Cinematography discipline. I look forward to working with the other Fellows-to-be from this forum. Hopefully we'll keep up our support structure, and even turn it into a real friendship together. =]

^--cheesy? oh wells....


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats Robertish!

That's incredible - I didn't think they'd start notifying for another couple weeks! When was your interview?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 25, 2008)

Maseiya,

Congratulations!  Wow!  That is great news! 

(acting totally surprised)


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 25, 2008)

Robertish, 

Congrats! So what does a "fellowship" with Columbia entail exactly?


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got in and was offered the fellowship. It's  a half scholarship for the first two years. So happy! Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats on those accepted!

Robertish, I was told that UCLA doesn't notify people until after all the interviews are finished...around April 21st.

Wow, a half scholarship? That's pretty good, do they offer any stipends for living expenses or just tuition?


----------



## robertish (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks all. 
my interview was on the 15th and I left it feeling really good. 
I dont believe I got a half tuition. I need to look into what a full one is though 
it was a phone call. 
 good luck to all!
I am sick and exhausted (and can finally go to bed as a potential film student)


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 25, 2008)

> Originally posted by robertish:
> Just got accepted to Columbia!
> and with a fellowship at that! My interview went well but I never thought I would get this kind of love! I am sincerely flipping out.
> 
> Now the complicated question though ... they require a deciscion by April 9th. WTF am i supposed to do? I have an interview this saturday with UCLA! Does anyone have any clue when UCLA plans to get back to people by?!?!



Congrats man. Take the money and run without looking back!


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 25, 2008)

NICE!  Congrats~


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a bit shady of Columbia to require a decision so soon.  They know better.

Anyway, UCLA peeps won't get back to people until the end of April.  

You could tell them your predicament during the interview, and see when the earliest they could get back to you by.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2008)

dahinducow, it's probably because they were offered fellowships as well. They need to know quickly if they'll need to offer it to someone else.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who got accepted!! Man, I hope they called the fellowship people and there's still a chance for me and the rest of us.


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 25, 2008)

> Originally posted by dahinducow:
> That's a bit shady of Columbia to require a decision so soon.  They know better.
> 
> Anyway, UCLA peeps won't get back to people until the end of April.
> ...



I think that's their strategy. They don't want people to have the chance to weigh their options against other schools. The last thing they'd want is to lose their favorite applicants to UCLA.


----------



## robertish (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah, but as you and others are saying Farhan, it really ****ing sucks. I know I will have heard back from USC and NYU by the 9th, but man, I also would like to have had word from UCLA. seems only fair. 
but look, at the same time, as another person pointed out. it is kind of hard to turn down all that money. but I do think of it in terms of money in a breif case, when in actuality of course all it is is a pricetag, a bill i will have to pay that just happen to be smaller than the original bill.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2008)

lol robertish: your situation might be annoying, but nothing about it sucks!


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> Maseiya,
> 
> Congratulations!  Wow!  That is great news!
> ...



Where _did_ that dirty sock go... oh, it must be in the mail....


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2008)

JUST GOT THE CALL FROM COLUMBIA:I'M IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats about Columbia, robertish, d_lefeb!! !!


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats d_lefeb! All that worryin for nada. I can't wait for the package in the mail.


----------



## notorious (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey
So I'm in the same boat as some of you. Just got into Columbia but have to let them know before I probably get word from UCLA. What are you guys gonna do? Do you think asking for an extension is a faux pas? I mean at this point it's a financial decision for me. UCLA is much cheaper and still a good school..so I want to find out from them first.

Thoughts??


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 26, 2008)

Notorious or any other Columbia acceptees in the same boat, after speaking with Eric Mendelsohn about my concerns about when I would hear back about my financial aid I received an extension for my reply-back date. Just contact the person who called you to accept you and they may get you in contact with the right people to get your extension.


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 26, 2008)

Based on my previous times applying places, as well as seeing friends apply to various grad programs, I understand that it's acceptable to call schools you're still waiting on (e.g., UCLA), inform them that you've received an acceptance and an impressive fellowship from another esteemed institution, but that you're still super excited about their school and would like to go there etc., and ask if there's anything they can tell you about your application, as the other school is asking for a decision.


----------



## notorious (Mar 26, 2008)

hey wendja85,
wondering what your extension date is? they told me april 16th.

also did anyone get a full fellowship?


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Mar 26, 2008)

Has anyone who had their interview in the last week been called? It seems like everyone here had their interview in the first week or so. Also, d_lefeb - were you also offered a fellowship or just admission?

Just curious, because my interview was this past Saturday and I feel like I may have a few more days before I need to start panicing. Also, in keeping with someone's earlier theory it seems they are notifying fellowship recipients early...

Thoughts?


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 26, 2008)

I got the same extension date. Eric M. informed me that the dean's fellowship is the largest amount of aid they offer at this point, its half tuition for the first 2 years. For the second year everyone is considered for a greater amount of awards.


----------



## Stevanlm (Mar 26, 2008)

To Plan Unfurled,

I had my interview last saturday and I am in with fellowship.

They told me that I will get my package a bit late...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

Just curious, how big is Columbia's incoming MFA class?  I didn't apply there, but I applied to NYU and AFI.


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 26, 2008)

Bandar, I think Columbia admits about 60-70 students. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 26, 2008)

congrats D...
I'm getting worried sick. I interviewed the first week and no word. I thought it went well but I might have been horribly wrong.
man, oh man- did anybody get a rejection yet?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

Louvonsalome,

Which other programs did you apply to?  And for which disciplines?


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just got a call form Columbia - I'm IN!!!!! 
******ck yeah - 
good luck to the everyone else.


----------



## Stevanlm (Mar 26, 2008)

hey birdie!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks Steve, 

you gonna go?


----------



## Stevanlm (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah!

I wrote it in the other topic...

and added : "Who want to be my roommate?"

;-)


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 26, 2008)

> other topic...


sweet... 
I'm 92% sure I'm going too. 
I already live in New York and have roommates - but I'll let you know if a room frees up (It's in Brooklyn). 

See you there


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

Birdman,

I take it AFI is out of the question?


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bandar, not 100%. 
I'll wait to hear back. I thought my interview went poorly so I don't expect to get in - if I do I'll have to make some calculations... I'm also still considering Chapman (where I submitted a late application) and Tel Aviv University.
Columbia's deadline for notification is the April 16th which is super soon... i.e - I don't expect to hear back from Chapman or Tel Aviv by then... I also have really decided which is my top choice. 
Every option offers something a little bit different - but it would be pretty difficult to say no to Columbia. 

Hopefully we'll all hear back from AFI before the 15th. Good luck Bandar - if you don't get in there, there's really something wrong with them (your trailer rocks).


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm glad, because I think you have a great shot at getting into AFI and you should weigh out your options carefully. 

Thanks for the compliment on the film trailer!  Keep us posted and let us know how everything turns out!


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bandar, just out of curiosity - as a former New Yorker - why didn't you apply to Columbia?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Birdman,

I don't want to offend anyone on these forums but I will try to be as honest as I can be.  The reason why I didn't apply to Columbia was for the following reasons:

A) Growing up in New York, I met a lot of kids that went to Columbia who were extremely cocky and pretentious.  Way too full of themselves.

B) I don't like the fact that you have to wait an entire year before choosing what you want to specialize in.  For people who don't yet know, that works, but I have a clear understanding of what I want to do.  

C) They place too much emphasis on the written story rather than visual language.  Most of the student films that come out of the program are full of dialogue and lack visual subtext (I've attended their Film Festival on more than one occasion).

And well, that's all.  Don't get me wrong, I feel it's an absolutely great program but it's just not right for me.  

Best,

Bandar


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Bandar, 

thanks for your honesty. very helpful. I'm sure no one will be offended.

I like the first year, cause I think it's important for an independent filmmaker to have a strong understanding of all aspects of the process. 

I wish I got to see some alumni movies. There's good wordy and there's bad wordy. I'd like to make that call myself. Any clue where I can watch some of them?

Thanks Bandar, you're a real sports player when it comes to this forum.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2008)

I wasn't offended a bit, Bandar. Actually, your B and C reasons are exactly why Columbia is right for me and after spending quite a bit of time on this board, I'm confident that next year's Columbia film students won't be cocky or prententious! Cheers!


----------



## BillyD (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey birdman,

I'm a current student at Columbia and I just wanted to throw my two cents in.

I was worried to death about attending graduate film school and having it be full of pretentious film students.  But, I have been pleasantly surprised by the complete and absolute lack of pretentiousness here at Columbia.  My fellow students are actually one of the most incredible parts of the program.

And I must also respectfully disagree with Bandar's opinion about CU films typically being too wordy.  I haven't found that to be the case.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 27, 2008)

Perhaps Columbia's current film grads are the most amazing (and unpretentious) that that school has ever seen to date.  This will, of course, only be rivaled by next year's incoming class of grad students. 

As for what birdman78 said, I agree that there's good wordiness and bad wordiness, and Columbia probably knows how to select their students based on their skill for the former, not the latter.  However, what Bandar was saying was that there was a lack of _visual subtext_--as in, most of the movies move forward via dialogue. I haven't seen any Columbia grad students' work myself, so I can't honestly say I agree with this, but I'd like to ask, how well is Columbia known for their Cinematographers? I don't know much about Columbia aside from the fact it's one of the top five.

Just wondering.... =)


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 27, 2008)

BILLY - thanks for the encouragement, it's good to hear that the Columbians aren't a bunch of pretentious bastards... I never thought that was the case, although I expect the program to be a bit more cerebral and a little less hands on than the LA conservatory schools. 

Bandar, again, thanks for your input - it propels good dialog which is important for me and other people in my position looking to do a final descision. 

Billy, any resource for watching student films you're aware of?

I've seen films from AFI and Chapman - I'm kind of curious to be able to compare and contrast. 

As far as I know Columbia is not well known for it's cinematography. They teach classes of course (One of the guys who interviewed me was a DP professor), but that isn't one of the disciplines students can choose to focus on. 

In general I expect the films coming out of Columbia to be more script driven, and have less of a glossy finish on them. 

You can either use fellow students as DPs, do it yourself, or maybe bring someone from the outside.


----------



## BillyD (Mar 27, 2008)

re: films moving forward primarily through dialogue, again, I haven't found that to be the case.  That's just my take on it, though.

And as far as focusing on story at the expense of visual subtext, I don't think they should be mutually exclusive - a solid understanding of the former has really helped me make informed choices about the latter.

That being said, the technical side of things are definitely not a strength of the school.  However, from what I understand, you actually can concentrate on cinematography.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 27, 2008)

BillyD, I don't think I ever implied that one should be at the expense of the other at any point, but if it seemed that way, I apologize! I am in complete agreement with you about the two--how the writing and the visuals should work together to maximum effect, in harmony.

I am also curious about watching Columbia thesis films. I too have seen work from AFI and Chapman, as well as Tisch Asia. From all this, I really believe passion + creativity + a well-told story can overcome many a technical deficiency. =]


----------



## seanJ (Mar 27, 2008)

BILLY: What in your estimation is the difference between Columbia's graduate film program and NYU's? I'd love to hear your thoughts on the matter. Thanks in advance!


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody here made any decisions about where to attend?


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 28, 2008)

90% sure I'm going to Columbia (most likely going into screenwriting). I also applied for the NYC teaching fellows because I'm really interested in teaching in NY. 

For all those interested, I found a blog from a Columbia MFA student: http://www.jonathanjohn.blogspot.com/


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 28, 2008)

I am trying to decide between  NYU Dramatic Writing and Columbia Film. I have a writing background but no directing experience (although I'm very interested in learning). So far I've gotten a much more positive vibe from Columbia than NYU, but I don't wanna make a hasty decision.

Would love to get y'alls opinions. 
Grazie.


----------



## BillyD (Mar 28, 2008)

As far as the differences between NYU and Columbia, I honestly couldn't say.  I can only speak knowledgeably about Columbia's program.  I've heard good and bad things about NYU, just as NYU students have probably heard good and bad things about Columbia.  I guess the best advice I can give is to think about the focus of the program, along with the style of films coming out of it, and try to match that with your own strengths and interests.


----------



## BillyD (Mar 28, 2008)

To reply directly to Miriam May:

Based on your post, and if you're interested in working in film, I would consider Columbia.  You will do a ton of writing while learning how to direct and produce the first year, which will actually help your screenwriting.  After that, you can focus solely on your writing or continue to cherry-pick other directing/producing courses that interest you as you go.


----------



## dharmagirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just accepted to the UCLA Screenwriting MFA -- YIPPEEE!!!


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Apr 3, 2008)

Et Ego!

--Icarus

(Did I "say" that right? Any Popes or Virgil scholars on these boards???)


----------



## placebo (Apr 3, 2008)

Icarus -

I dabble in Latin and that seems right to me. I also received the good news from UCLA this morning.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 3, 2008)

Icarus -

In Latin it's all about "ECCE!" (behold!)

or "Mirabile dictu" (marvelous to say)


cheers!


----------



## J Ryan Heller (Apr 4, 2008)

admitted to NYU Kanbar and Stern, so I'll be part of the MBA/MFA dual degree.


----------



## Brantley (Apr 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Heller! I've read about the dual degree program and it's looking pretty hot. I'll be in the MFA program with a prospective concentration in directing.

I'm thrilled to meet the rest of the incoming students. 

Hope to see you in the fall!


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 4, 2008)

How many people here have decided on where they are going yet?


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 4, 2008)

nevermind, I just started a new thread where all acceptees who have made their final decisions can post about that. I figure it would be a good way for people to get to know others who will be attending their program.


----------

